# طلب solution manual



## منص** (21 فبراير 2008)

MATERIALS SCIENCE AND ENGINEERING: AN INTRODUCTION


----------



## شهد2 (19 مايو 2009)

رجاءا اريد حلول اسالة هذا الكتاب كيف احصل عليها؟ عاااجل


----------



## alsane (20 مايو 2009)

only I have 7th




Materials Science and Engineering: An Introduction 7th Edt.
By William D., Jr. Callister






*Free Download Links*

the book

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e559b3/
http://rapidshare.com/files/101386776/MSE-Callister.rar.html


and this the solution manual

http://kewlshare.com/dl/3cb28960faa...tion__7th_Edition_-_Solutions_Manual.rar.html


----------



## ch.eng. (20 مايو 2009)

اريد حلول اسئلة هذا الكتاب ضروري
The Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering
By H. Scott Fogler


----------



## alsane (20 مايو 2009)

ch.eng. قال:


> اريد حلول اسئلة هذا الكتاب ضروري
> The Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering
> By H. Scott Fogler




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110496.html


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (8 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم: 
أذا أمكن كتاب 
Principles Of Reaction Engineering

by 
Shrikant D Dawande

مع الحلول. في أسرع وقت ممكن. مع الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## هبه التلميذة (11 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحتم من قام بتنزيل هذا الكتاب و المانيوال له الرجاء ارسله لي على هذا الايميل 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## هبه التلميذة (11 فبراير 2010)

Materials Science and Engineering: An Introduction 7th Edt.
By William D., Jr. Callister

*لو سمحتم من قام بتنزيل هذا الكتاب و المانيوال له الرجاء ارسله لي على هذا الايميل (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)*​


----------



## TheScorbion (13 مارس 2010)

هبه التلميذة قال:


> materials science and engineering: An introduction 7th edt.
> By william d., jr. Callister
> 
> *لو سمحتم من قام بتنزيل هذا الكتاب و المانيوال له الرجاء ارسله لي على هذا الايميل /email]*
> ...





انا احتاجه بعد 

لا هنتوا ممكن تحطون لي روابط شغاااااااله


----------



## 33kk33 (13 مارس 2010)

TheScorbion قال:


> انا احتاجه بعد
> 
> لا هنتوا ممكن تحطون لي روابط شغاااااااله



Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering, 3rd Edition Solutions Manual 

http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/norxhw/files_8062315_solutions_manual_fogler.rar

Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering (3rd Edition) 

http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/3sm0g5d/Elements_of_chemical_reaction_engineering.pdf

Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering (4th Edition) (Prentice Hall International Series in the Physical and Chemical Engineering Sciences) 

http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/ct9n0zb
/175467___ecre_4ed_-_hsfogler.rar

Materials Science and Engineering: An Introduction, 7th edition 

http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/w04fqh9/109313___mse-callister.rar

Solutions Manual for: Materials Science and Engineering: An Introduction 6E 

http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/enrg02m/59117___sol__manual_to_materials_science_and__engineering_an__intro_6e_callister.pdf

عند الضغط علي الرابط انتضر قليلا وسيحولك الي موقع التحميل 

ولو اردت ان تحمل كثب اكثر سجل في هذا الموقع وحمل مثل ما تشاء 

www.gigapedia.com

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## الأثري2 (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بارك الله فيكم احتاج حلول الكتاب هذا وبالاخص chapter 5
Materials Science and Engineering: An Introduction, 7th edition 
تعبت بالبحث عن الحلول 
للاهمية بارك الله فيكم ورفع الله قدركم


----------

